

Name.com is offering $1 .ninja domain names today - alexkehr
http://www.name.com/blog/general/domains/2014/12/get-1-00-ninja-domains-on-the-most-awesome-ninja-day-of-all/

======
Jeremy1026
Thanks for this, just snatched up jeremyisa.ninja

------
pavel_lishin
Seems like people have already snagged every 5-letter .ninja domain.

